# Beiro Relocating



## Beer Krout (27/2/12)

Last Drinks this week.
Beiro Relocating!


----------



## pyrosx (27/2/12)

Beer Krout said:


> Last Drinks this week.
> Beiro Relocating!



Goddamnit. That's the second bad-timing issue i've had.... i'm in Melbourne next week, and was looking forward to hitting up Biero... just like I was looking forward to touring the mountain goat brewery - but a function is getting in the way of that one too!

Please tell me Mrs Parma's is going to be open and operating as-per-usual?


----------



## HoppingMad (27/2/12)

Yes. We must have a moments silence and weep into our beers at the passing of this Melbourne Beer Swilling Institution...

And then all get roaringly sozzled when it returns in a new venue in winter 2012 (praying to the beer gods) :beer: 

Hopper.


----------



## barls (27/2/12)

Bettr be back there by anhc


----------



## Wolfy (27/2/12)

Wow, closing for 3 months (or more) to move to a new venue is ... interesting.


----------



## Beer Krout (27/2/12)

HoppingMad said:


> Yes. We must have a moments silence and weep into our beers at the passing of this Melbourne Beer Swilling Institution...
> 
> And then all get roaringly sozzled when it returns in a new venue in winter 2012 (praying to the beer gods) :beer:
> 
> Hopper.



Could be a big one this Wednesday to see the old place off!


----------



## eclessia (27/2/12)

pyrosx said:


> Goddamnit. That's the second bad-timing issue i've had.... i'm in Melbourne next week, and was looking forward to hitting up Biero... just like I was looking forward to touring the mountain goat brewery - but a function is getting in the way of that one too!
> 
> Please tell me Mrs Parma's is going to be open and operating as-per-usual?



Check out Josie Bones, Beer Deluxe, Local Taphouse, Royston Hotel, Atticus Finch etc.


----------



## HoppingMad (1/3/12)

eclessia said:


> Check out Josie Bones, Beer Deluxe, Local Taphouse, Royston Hotel, Atticus Finch etc.



Yep done 'em all. Well the middle three. Yet to do Josie's or Atticus. Popping it on the list. Gotta get over to Temple Brewing too. Word out there is it's freakin' good.

So much craft beer to guzzle. So little time...

Hopper.


----------



## sean_0 (1/3/12)

HoppingMad said:


> Yep done 'em all. Well the middle three. Yet to do Josie's or Atticus. Popping it on the list. Gotta get over to Temple Brewing too. Word out there is it's freakin' good.
> 
> So much craft beer to guzzle. So little time...
> 
> Hopper.



Well you're in luck, atticus and temple are about 200m from each other

- and my house is 500m from both :kooi:


----------



## kcurnow (1/3/12)

sean_0 said:


> Well you're in luck, atticus and temple are about 200m from each other
> 
> - and my house is 500m from both :kooi:



and don't forget to add in the woodlands pub


----------



## Beer Krout (2/4/12)

Beer Krout said:


> Last Drinks this week.
> Beiro Relocating!



Hey Guys

All is not lost.

The Biero name might be gone, but the place has reopened as the Dejavu Bar.
I went there on Saturday night, before the Dons/North game. 
The place is exactly the same. 12 taps of craft brew, 10 beer vaults full of beer.
The fantastic wednesday $6 pint night is still on and the $5 cover charge has been removed.
http://dejavubar.com.au

Talked to the bar guy and he said. The only things changed is the owners.
The sold up and decided to take the name with them. 
Staff, Cook and love of craft beer are all staying the same.

So it's safe to go back!

Cheers
BK


----------



## HoppingMad (3/4/12)

Good to know. $6 Holgate Temptress Pints like last time BeerKrout! Woohoo! :super: 

Hopper.


----------



## DU99 (3/4/12)

Hate sight's that use twitter and facebook..when you need to check for specials


----------

